# very first planted tank



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

well i thought id give a planted tank a try so before i try it with my p's i thought id try it out with my 10 gallon tetra tank...im runnin 1.5 watts per gallon hopefully not pushin the fert's and c02 but we wil see how it goes from here...heres a couple pics..enjoy!! and let me know what yas think,and some tips as well as this is my first!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Just to clear something up. you will always need to add ferts. Plants don't get their food from thin air. Well not all of it anyways. 
Even at low light you still need to consider supplementation of some micro's and macros.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

not seeing any pics


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> Just to clear something up. you will always need to add ferts. Plants don't get their food from thin air. Well not all of it anyways.
> Even at low light you still need to consider supplementation of some micro's and macros.


 what are some micro and macro nutrients? do they have certain name lol other then those...our local pet store has a bottle of this plant-gro stuff(nutrients) that im gonna grab today...also i think i might have to grab the c02 package they have there also...i only have one light on the tank right now and its a 15watt life glo-6500k...i have another one of these but its gonna boost me up to 3 watts per gallon so im definetly gonna need your guys's help on some fert(if yas dont mind)..and ill for sure be picking up c02 at the pet store today also!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

heres a couple more pics....im trying to get good shots but its hard!

































after readin some pinned topics ive decided im gonna go out and buy some more plants and make it a alittle thicker looking..also buy some more tetras to get some more life in their...also ill be buying c02 from the lfs and some ferts to see how things will work out!...

ill post some more pics later on today with the new changes!!


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Watts per gallon rule does not apply to 10 gallon tanks, or smaller.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ok so i decided to go with a heck of alot of plants...running c02 now, and got some ferts also..tell me what yas think..i think it turned out really nice







also would love comments as this is my first!

*before*

















*after*


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

nice tell us more about your setup..pressurized co2,what kind of lights, ferts.?


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i couldnt find pressurized so i grabbed this kit made by nutrafin called the natural plant system(c02 kit)..see how it works for now(this is all just a "experiment type deal")...i got 2 15 watt--life glo...and for ferts right now i only got plant grow iron enriched...im lookin around for more ferts(potassium,nitrate, etc) but no local fish store has them round here so ill have to put my order into big als and get them from him...like i say this is just an experiment to see how i like the planted tank scene..so far its goin good...im lovin it so far...thanks for the comments...i cant think of anything else to say about it right now...but still leave comments etc, you guys help me the most


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad to see you went for it! Looks great

In a low light tank, DIY CO2 is always a good option, or your nutrafin thinggy. Nitrate and phosphates can be produced by fishload in the tank but I strongly recommend that you measure your levels quite frequently so that you don't end up ruining a good thing.
Having nutrients on hand just in case is best. 
Overstocking a lush planted aquarium a bit, with no ferts, might be a great idea. But I would still be concearned about nutrients reaching at or near 0.

Expect to deal with algea, and you will be better off. If you expect it, you won't get upset when it comes








I suggest putting a bunch of ottocinclus cats, and cherry shrimp for a cleanup crew.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks good, what kind of plant is that grassy type on the last pic?

I hate your substrate though :rasp:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rocker said:


> Looks good, what *kind of plant is that grassy type on the last pic*?


That is Micro sword, or Lilaeopsis brasiliensis


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks good, what kind of plant is that grassy type on the last pic?
> 
> I hate your substrate though :rasp:


oh i know all about the algea..cant wait till it comes







aka not realy lol...i have one catfish in there hiding somewheres and an algea eater(poop facttory) for a clean up crew right now..if i could get my hands on some shrimp that would be awesome(very hard to find anythign worth buying down here)...im ordering the testing kits that i will need from big als..like i say are lfs is crap...and as for the substrate i dont think it looks to bad..it was kinda of a spur of the moment type deal..just seen and said hell might as well lol...thanks for all the comments fellers..keepem coming


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

bootdink said:


> what are some micro and macro nutrients? do they have certain name lol other then those...our local pet store has a bottle of this plant-gro stuff(nutrients) that im gonna grab today...also i think i might have to grab the c02 package they have there also...i only have one light on the tank right now and its a 15watt life glo-6500k...i have another one of these but its gonna boost me up to* 3 watts per gallon *so im definetly gonna need your guys's help on some fert(if yas dont mind)..and ill for sure be picking up c02 at the pet store today also!


10g tanks or smaller tanks similar to that do not apply to the wpg rule....I have seen 150w HQI over a 10g with great growth and barely any algae problems....it's all about the balance though.

I had a 10g i wanted to shoot for atleast 40w-70w. A 40 watt fixture really isn't high light on a 10 gallon tank.

i went out out and bought 2 20w 6500k at walmart for 8 bucks awhile back










all im trying to say is do alot of reading before you jump into something, this is a good start for you and soon i hope im able to see your improvements


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

> all im trying to say is do alot of reading before you jump into something, this is a good start for you and soon i hope im able to see your improvements


thanks for the help...i think ive read every post in this forum for a good couple of weeks before starting to take the plunge...im searching to find some test kits for obvious reason to make sure things are goin as they should...so far everything seems to be going good..i have one question, if something wasnt in balance when would one start to notice plant rot/dieing? because it might take about a week to get my kits here because down here are lfs is crap so i have to order everything from bigals...thanks again!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

> i have one question, *if something wasnt in balance when would one start to notice plant rot/dieing?* because it might take about a week to get my kits here because down here are lfs is crap so i have to order everything from bigals...thanks again!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ok so i just put an order into to big als and i got a bottle of flourish,excel and nitrogen coming to me here by the first of next week id imagine..still looking around for test kits but im having no luck...now i just wish this damn c02 kit would start working properly...it just started about 30 mins ago and i see a bubble about every 4-5 min??? i know this cant be right...so with any luck it will start pumping more out very sooonn..so far the plants are looking great..i have alreayd had to trim(just the tops because they started growing out of the water) within 3 days only using the high light and plant-gro fert that i have!!with any luck ill have the test kit,c02 and ferts all running by the end of next week and hopefully see some realy nice growth..also ill probably taking a few plants out once it starts getting to crowded in there(not saying it isnt already)..thanks for the tips guys!! if you have any more comments please please leave them...this site(you guys) educate me more then just reading some big long page about anything thanks!!


----------

